# Shelter Challenge Results...in case you didn't know



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

_*Congratulations to the All-Star Shelter+ Challenge Winners!*_
*The Grand Prize,* *a $10,000 grant to help animals, goes to:*

*Col. Potter Cairn Rescue Network-GL* of Medina, OH. 
*Second Prize,* *a $7,000 grant, goes to:*

*Best Friends Animal Society* of Kanab, UT
*Third Prize,* *a $5,000 grant, goes to:*

*The Oasis Sanctuary,* of Benson AZ


*Four Heartwarming Story Prizes* 

*a $2,000 grant to each winner:*

*RESQCATS* of Santa Barbara, CA, for their August story:

"TLC - The Special Kitty Who Has a Name with a Hidden Meaning" 

*Valley Oak SPCA* of Visalia, CA, for their July story:

"Mama Chihuahua and Her Kitten Babies." 

*Indraloka Animal Sanctuary* of Mehoopany, PA, for their June story:

"Song Soothes A Frightened Pig." 

*Pasadena Animal Control and Adoption* of Pasadena, TX, for their May story:

"Boy's bond with Chihuahua transcends words." 

*U.S. State Winners* (& Washington D.C.) 

a $1,000 grant to each winner:


*State Abbr Shelter Name City *AK Homeward Bound Pet Rescue and Referral Fairbanks AL The Ark Inc. Huntsville AR Wynne Friends of Animals Wynne AZ Humane Society of Southern Arizona Tucson CA The Cat House on the Kings Parlier CO Roice-Hurst Humane Society Clifton CT Eskie Rescuers United American Eskimo Dog Rescue, Inc. Colchester DC Lucky Dog Animal Rescue Washington DE Forgotten Cats Inc. Claymont FL Seminole County Animal Services Sanford GA Shih Tzu and Furbaby Rescue Saint Mary's HI 9th Life Hawaii Makawao IA Denison City Pound Denison ID Simply Cats Boise IL Tree House Humane Society Chicago IN Humane Society for Hamilton County Noblesville KS Helping Hands Humane Society Topeka KY Kentuckiana Pug Rescue Louisville LA Hobo Hotel for Cats Lake Charles MA Quincy Animal Shelter Quincy MD Days End Farm Horse Rescue Woodbine ME Animal Refuge League Westbrook MI Marquette County Humane Society Negaunee MN Feline Rescue Inc. Saint Paul MO SEMO Animal Rescue Alliance Inc Lilbourn MS Community Animal Rescue & Adoption, Inc. (CARA) Jackson MT Rolling Dog Ranch Animal Sanctuary Ovando NC Blind Cat Rescue & Sanctuary, Inc. St Pauls ND 4 Luv Of Dog Rescue Fargo NE Stickneys Toy Breed Rescue and Retirement Sanctuary Cortland NH NHSPCA Stratham NJ Mylestone Equine Rescue Phillipsburg NM Bridging The Worlds Santa Fe NV VegasPigPets Las Vegas NY Little Shelter Animal Rescue Huntington OH Friends of Felines Rescue Center Defiance OK Horse Feathers Equine Rescue inc Guthrie OR Greenhill Humane Society SPCA Eugene PA Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue Reinholds RI Rhode Island SPCA Riverside SC Humane Society of McCormick County, Inc. McCormick SD Luv-A-Chin Rescue Sioux Falls TN IMPS - Internet Miniature Pinscher Service, Inc. - TN region Nashville TX Basenji Rescue and Transport, Inc. Garland UT Utah Friends of Basset Hounds Salt Lake City VA Rikkis Refuge Orange VT Green Mtn Pug Rescue Lyndonville WA Purrfect Pals Arlington WI South Wood County Humane Society Wisconsin Rapids WV Almost Heaven Golden Retriever Rescue & Sanctuary, Inc. Capon Bridge WY Cheyenne Animal Shelter Cheyenne 


*International Winners *

a $1,000 grant to each winner:


*Country Shelter Name Location *Canada S.A.I.N.T.S. Mission, British Columbia Canada Speaking of Dogs Rescue Toronto, Ontario Canada Refuge de Notre-Dame-des-Bois Notre-Dame-des-Bois, Quebec Mexico Peanut Pet Shelter Playa del Carmen Costa Rica Lighthouse Animal Rescue/Faro Rescate Animal Atenas 


*Weekly Winners *

a $1,000 grant to each winner:


*Week Shelter Name Location *1 Col. Potter Cairn Rescue Network - GL Medina, OH 2 Best Friends Animal Society Kanab, UT 3 Eskie Rescuers United American Eskimo Dog Rescue, Inc. Colchester, CT 4 Marquette County Humane Society Negaunee, MI 5 The Oasis Sanctuary Benson, AZ 6 The Cat House on the Kings Parlier, CA 7 SEMO Animal Rescue Alliance Inc Lilbourn, MO 8 Lighthouse Animal Rescue/Faro Rescate Animal Atenas, Costa Rica 9 Oldies But Goodies (Northern VA) Cocker Rescue Newington, VA 10 Blind Cat Rescue & Sanctuary, Inc. St Pauls, NC 11 Rikkis Refuge Orange, VA 12 Basenji Rescue and Transport, Inc. Garland, TX 13 Stickneys Toy Breed Rescue and Retirement Sanctuary Cortland, NE 14 Green Mtn Pug Rescue Lyndonville, VT 

*****************************************************

*The next challenge starts September 20 ....will the members of SM take the lead this time????? *


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

I'm revving my engines!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marsha 
Interesting - when I clicked on each of the heartwarming story links --- it says "not found." What's up with that? Was thinking maybe that's a route we should try to go. Attempt to get members with writing abilities to tell Gypsy's story or Hope's story or so many more. Maybe that will beat the number. Also maybe we need to just go for one shelter for an entire voting period instead of back and forth so there might be more numbers in one place. You know I'm voting every day but have for the last three or four challenges. JMO.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Great idea about stories! I didn't know about that aspect of the "Shelter Challenge." 

Another suggestion--could we have a "sticky" for the thread with information about the shelter challenge and links to the voting page? I tried to bump the thread up from time to time, but a sticky would make it easier to find.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

A cat shelter near us in Defiance Ohio ,Friends Of Felines,won $1000 too.I was glad to see it,more cats are thrown away in this area than all the dogs put together...very sad.

I have my 4 devices warmed up and ready to vote!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Marsha
> Interesting - when I clicked on each of the heartwarming story links --- it says "not found." What's up with that? Was thinking maybe that's a route we should try to go. Attempt to get members with writing abilities to tell Gypsy's story or Hope's story or so many more. Maybe that will beat the number. Also maybe we need to just go for one shelter for an entire voting period instead of back and forth so there might be more numbers in one place. You know I'm voting every day but have for the last three or four challenges. JMO.


Don't know about the links Sue, but you can access the stories in the www.animalrescuesite.com Getting members to write stories? History has shown we cannot get members to vote in mass.  Perhaps the next challenge will be different...sure hope so. rayer:rayer: Deb (3Maltmom) posted last year that she wrote a story about one of her rescues, and the allotted space was relatively small.

Yes I guess we could vote for just one of the rescues.* It would have to be agreed to by the top people of the two rescue groups - Northcentral Maltese Rescue, Inc. (NMR) and American Maltese Rescue Association (AMR). *Alternating between the two was a way not to show favoritism. 

Thank you Sue for being a steady voter!



mss said:


> Great idea about stories! I didn't know about that aspect of the "Shelter Challenge."
> 
> Another suggestion--could we have a "sticky" for the thread with information about the shelter challenge and links to the voting page? I tried to bump the thread up from time to time, but a sticky would make it easier to find.


A sticky is used for threads that are to be permanent. Since challenges are every 3 months, and thread editing is time sensitive, a sticky in this case would be inappropriate. By going to the "rescues" forum you can find the thread usually on page one or two, or you can do a search in that forum. Thank you for your votes!!




michellerobison said:


> A cat shelter near us in Defiance Ohio ,Friends Of Felines,won $1000 too.I was glad to see it,more cats are thrown away in this area than all the dogs put together...very sad.
> 
> I have my 4 devices warmed up and ready to vote!


Good for them! It seems as if all the shelters are over run with cats - so sad. 
I can hear your motors running. Zoom, Zoom! Thank you for your steadfast dedication, and many votes per day! :thumbsup:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Flip a coin, Marsha. LOL 

xoxoxoxoxoxoxoox


----------

